# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Pijnlijke bilspier

## henkvanwijhe

Hallo Dames en Heren
Ik ben een fanatieke hardloper van 45 jaar en heb dit jaar 3 marathons gelopen en een 6 uurs loop van stein en in zuid africa heb ik de Comrades gelopen 89 km 
sinds dien heb ik problemen met mijn rechter bilspier en ik sta niet recht
ik sta met mijn rug naar links
ben onder behandeling van een manuele therapeut 
maar de resultaten zijn er nog niet

Kan iemand mij advies geven hoe en wat te doen
ben al bij mijn huisarts geweest 
heb vorige week foto s gemaakt en bloed laten prikken.

sportgroet 
henk

----------


## Sefi

Hallo Henk,
Vraag eens aan je manuele therapeut of hij een triggerpoint in je bilspier kan vinden? Dat is meestal de oorzaak van jouw klachten (ontstaat door overbelasting van de spier). Helaas herkent niet iedere therapeut triggerpoints (zit niet in de standaard opleiding). Mocht je therapeut je niet verder kunnen helpen dan kun je via de volgende website zoeken naar een triggerpoint therapeut bij jou in de buurt: http://www.triggerpointboek.nl

----------

